# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Thaumetopoea pityocampa o procesionaria del pino.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buena compañeros hoy quiero enseñaros a la procesionaria del pino Thaumetopoea pityocampa, ustedes diréis si esto es una polilla, efectivamente  he encontrado la procesionaria en estado de imago.

Imago es el último estadio del desarrollo de un insecto y en este caso es una polilla con todas sus funciones para procrear he tenido suerte porque se supone que en esta época está  en forma de oruga en las copas de los pinos del cual estoy rodeado, pienso que serán algunos individuos retrasado.









Bueno ya tenemos el ejemplar y la especie que no es poco.

Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Buena captura frfmfrfm.
Podrías quemar todas las que vieras. Eso hice yo en mis pinos piñoneros y hace años que no tengo esa maldita plaga.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera yo las plagas cada vez las veo mas como una forma de seres mejores adaptados para perpetuar la especie.
Aunque te entiendo perfectamente. 
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues yo las plagas creo que son como consecuencia de un cambio en las condiciones de contorno.
Es decir si no se interviniese de ninguna forma en el devenir de la naturaleza no habrían plagas.
Fíjate bien, todas los grandes cataclismos anteriores a la aparición de los humanos tuvieron una génesis exterior al planeta.
Ahora por obra y gracia de nosotros el planeta se calienta, y avanza a pasos agigantados hacia otra nueva glaciación, mucho antes de lo que le tocaría geológicamente hablando.
Lo que ocurre es que ni tu ni yo lo veremos, ni nuestros nietos tampoco, salvo que haya un cataclismo nuclear, quizás por eso algunos se lo toman como una broma.
Fíjate lo que da de sí la procesionaria.
Un abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero es que hay tantas formas de ver la vida como seres viviendo.
Por los motivos que todos sabemos prefiero la energía hidráulica. 
Un saludo, Francisco.
P.D. yo con pasar el otoño y el invierno ya tengo bastante, je,je.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues a mí me falta tiempo.
Aún me gustaría ir a: Machu Pichu, los lagos del esclavo y de los osos en Canadá, Samarkanda, el Taj Majal, Seúl, Singapur, Ayers Rock, el desierto de Gobi y Manaos en Brasil.
Será difícil pero algunos sí que los haré y prefiero evidentemente la hidráulica también.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Periguera seguro que vas a esos sitios y muchos más.
Un saludo desde Sevilla.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para seguir ampliando la información de este tema subo dos fotos realizadas esta semana de las orugas de  Thaumetopoea pityocampa o procesionaria del pino, estas fotos las he realizado en un Pinus halepensis derribado por este último temporal.  





Un saludo a todos.

----------

Azuer (14-feb-2014),F. Lázaro (14-feb-2014),Los terrines (14-feb-2014)

----------

